# Cable Puller Question



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

What size conduit and how many 90s?


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Assuming copper, no


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

2-1/2'' RMC with (3) 90's. Yes copper


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well its rated for 2000 lbs in the ad most runs that we pull are 250 foot average to 500 foot and some longer all sizes of wire alum or copper id say good luck but our tugger has a pull gauge and its always around 4000 lbs on the average . And on long runs we can get up to 9000lbs it all depends on were your at and how you feed it and the crew pushing it down the pipe makes a difference big time .

How long and were to be honest rent a Greenlee get it done it looks like a toy .:thumbsup:


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I guess going along with this, anyone use the Maxis units yet?

What are they like?


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Switched said:


> I guess going along with this, anyone use the Maxis units yet?
> 
> What are they like?


I like them more than greenlee . Very nice equipment !


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I'll have to go to the website, but they have several different models right? Which ones have you used, and how were they better?

The only ones that I have used have been Greenlee, but damn they are pricy for the number of times I would actually use the thing.

I also saw that Current Tools is making one, anyone use theirs? (Looks alot like the Maxis ones)


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

drumnut08 said:


> I like them more than greenlee . Very nice equipment !


 Same here, Greenlee is trailing compared to the Maxis.

Rger


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

GEORGE D said:


> 2-1/2'' RMC with (3) 90's. Yes copper


You can make that calculation and figure out the weight.
3-350s is really that big of a pull going 300'.
How is the conduit configured?
are most of the bends on one side?
Is it mostly horizontal?


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

We have a maxis and the jack stands that you chuck on the drill. Also have the foot pedals. 

I haven't personally used the setup but the guys really like it.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

jrannis said:


> You can make that calculation and figure out the weight.
> 3-350s is really that big of a pull going 300'.
> How is the conduit configured?
> are most of the bends on one side?
> Is it mostly horizontal?


Sounds like a lot of math lol! Honestly you can't beat renting for couple hundred bucks but sure woulda been nice to have a portable tool that could handle that.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Did you get that job ? I worked for Jim this weekend, he said he never heard back


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well if its 300 foot you dont need to calculate ive pulled wire in for years 
never calculated once never. Since ive been doing electrical work we have never on any job use any calculation on any job ever. 

Rap the rope around the tugger if it doesnt pull get a bigger one or use more raps if the rope breaks get a bigger rope .

At 300 ft anything will pull it in 350 mcm is a piece of cake not to be a jerk but ive pull in wire with pipe threader mule with a 3 inch rigid pipe in the pipe vise but that was many years ago we dont do it now its unsafe. 

If you moneys tight use what you have pipe threader works great if your in a jam just spray it green and bolt it to the floor real good they work great for pulling down bolt a sheave to the floor go for it .


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

dronai said:


> Did you get that job ? I worked for Jim this weekend, he said he never heard back


Still don't know, job won't begin till November so not sure when/if I get it.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

You need to own a few pullers and know how to do the calculation so you know which one to set up. The puller your looking into as pipe runner mentioned is only good for 2000 pounds. Your calculated pulling force on that run is 2,351 pounds. The standard of the industry is the Greenlee tugger that is rated for 4,000 pounds and 2,500 pounds continuous. It is very quick at 35 feet per minute.
There are many equal brands however the the unit I mentioned works well and can be rented from tool rental shops. Keep in mind that your pulling rope, sheaves, grips, baskets and rope clevis must be rated at the maximum pulling force of your puller or greater.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Get a 6K maxis that uses a super hawg as a motor.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Always like puller motors that were designed specifically for cable pulling and that have a built in circuit breaker to protect the puller like the Greenlee.
Greenlee pullers do not use drill motors.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

walkerj said:


> but the guys really like it.


Next they are gonna want one of the new maxis feeders, watch out :laughing:


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

How are those cable feeders? We have yet to use one. I think pipe runner uses them, I remember seeing him post pics of a few


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

123electric said:


> Always like puller motors that were designed specifically for cable pulling and that have a built in circuit breaker to protect the puller like the Greenlee.
> Greenlee pullers do not use drill motors.


That could be a pro or con. Getting a new Milwaukee Super Hawg would be about as easy as can be, most likely you could be up and running within a half day.

How quickly can you get the Greenlee motor fixed/replaced?


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Keep your eyes open for deals. This is currently listed on C.L. in indy right now. Sure it is used but it has 2x the pulling capacity.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> Get a 6K maxis that uses a super hawg as a motor.


We have the dolly for ours. Makes moving, storage, and set up even easier. They have a lot of nice tools. I met with a rep a couple weeks ago. The shop just got a quote for about $100k worth of stuff


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

btharmy said:


> Keep your eyes open for deals. This is currently listed on C.L. in indy right now. Sure it is used but it has 2x the pulling capacity.


Thoughts......a used greenlee 640 with gang box for $750? I'm thinking hells yes.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

GEORGE D said:


> Thoughts......a used greenlee 640 with gang box for $750? I'm thinking hells yes.


Bought one off a retired ec for $600 with 2 sets o jacks, greenlee vac and 400' o 3/4 greenlee rope.....4 yrs ago and resold tugger alone for dbl!


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

denny3992 said:


> Bought one off a retired ec for $600 with 2 sets o jacks, greenlee vac and 400' o 3/4 greenlee rope.....4 yrs ago and resold tugger alone for dbl!


Damn sweet score, must be nice!


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

GEORGE D said:


> Damn sweet score, must be nice!


Shi+ luck... Saw it in a paper ad, guy was in his 70's.... One man show and he retired . i called and went with cash within the hour


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

Switched said:


> I also saw that Current Tools is making one, anyone use theirs? (Looks alot like the Maxis ones)


Current Tools are the guys that invented and licensed the design to Maxis.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> We have the dolly for ours. Makes moving, storage, and set up even easier. They have a lot of nice tools.  I met with a rep a couple weeks ago. The shop just got a quote for about $100k worth of stuff


Yeah. 

I like the pad mount tripod for the pullers and their grips.


----------



## tufts46argled (Dec 23, 2007)

Switched said:


> I guess going along with this, anyone use the Maxis units yet?
> 
> What are they like?



Got one about 7 years ago. Yet to find a pull it couldn't make! :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

Picked up a Maxis 3000 a few years ago when they just came out. Got a coupon with it for a free Maxis 1000, took about 3 months for them to deliver the 1000. I don't think we have ever used the 1000 yet. My guys usually hump out the 30 year old Greenlee tugger if there is any question as to the toughness of the pull. We use the Maxis for long pulls with small conductors. The best thing that I purchased was the Maxis radio foot pedal controls, with digital readout; used with all pullers.


----------

